# Runenverzierte Adamantitrute



## Bluuudy (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin schon den ganze Mittag am suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  u letztenendes versuch ich es hier....bitte keine mimis oder sowas...danke

Wo gibts das Rezept..für die runenverzierte Adamantitrute? Vom Lehrer hab ich nix bekommen, hab atm skill 350 und der lehrer in dalaran hat es nicht, ist es vielleicht in einem anderen gebiet zu holen? Danke für euer Antworten

Mfg Bloody  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belty (3. Dezember 2008)

Falls du Horde bist...
In der Steinbrecherfeste in Terrokar, dort verkauft ein Händler jenes Rezept, kann aber auch sein das es mal ausverkauft ist und du öfter hin musst.
Um den nächsten Thread zu verhindern, das Rezept für die Eterniumrute bekmmst du in Shattrath bei dem NPC der die Enchanterrezepte verkauft.

Anmerkung:
Hättest genau so gut in die Buffed-Datenbank gehen können und dort einfach mal "Adamantitrute2 eintippen können.


----------

